# In-Walls



## Bent (May 24, 2006)

I'm in a new home, I really am liking the esthetics of in-walls, and am very much considering getting rid of my Paradigm Mini-Monitors as front L/R, CC-350 as a centre, Paradigm Titans for L/R rear surround and ADP-370's as side surrounds.

What models of any brand would be considered of equivalent value in an in-wall?
(certainly an exeption would be for the ADP's, I don't thik there's an affordable di-pole in-wall).


----------



## F1 fan (Jul 6, 2006)

Although I have not heard them Triad seems to have some very good in wall products. http://www.triadspeakers.com/


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, the general rule of thumb for in-walls is that you have to spend many times the price of a given box speaker to equal its performance.

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

I think Leonard used the MTX in-walls and was very well pleased.

Isn't Paradigm doing in-wall now? I think they are.


----------



## Bent (May 24, 2006)

I was afraid of that
I'll prolly hang onto the existing 'lil guys anyway - at least they are paid for.


----------



## F1 fan (Jul 6, 2006)

Also I think for the best results In walls should have proper rear enclosures.


----------



## Kipp Jones (Oct 19, 2006)

Was it just me or did CEDIA has an enormous amount of in wall displays???


----------



## F1 fan (Jul 6, 2006)

It would also appear that the performance levels available from some of the better ones is a significant improvement over what was available a few years ago.


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

In wall speakers have come a long way, but don't expect to get the performance of your paradigms without some work and expense. The biggest reason that they will be more expensive is that there is not much direct competition and the margins have remained high. Most get put in by custom installers and they are not a much of a commodity product as box speakers. I used the MTX because they were inexpensive and I was interested in building a modestly priced system to see what I could get out of it. The performance is good, but i really recommend being able to EQ the crossover on the bass side to deal with the somewhat unpredictable low end on the in-walls due to the loading of the back side. I am still playing with the loading as my wall is open and I have that opportunity. 

The biggest difference that you will immediately notice is the poorer imaging. Move your Paradigms against the wall instead of being out from the wall and you will get some idea of that difference. Frequency response will be different, too, depending on the choice of speakers and the installation. Try to audition the speakers and listen only to the mid and high end. Forget the bass and use a BFD to EQ the sub channel to smoothly transition them as needed for the install.

Another note is that having the same speakers in all channels is more of a benefit than I realized. I always heard the surrounds distinctly, now they seem to be really part of the system. I suspect the differences in efficiency and linearity are as important as differences in freq response.

Not having the speakers in the room is very nice to live with, particularly with kids and dogs and a busy home like ours. Having everyone happy with the installation and when the wife sat down and listened and "got it" is priceless.

Bottom line is for a nice HT system they work well. For an audiophile 2ch system, not even close.


----------



## khellandros66 (Jun 7, 2006)

Try looking for local dealers that carry; Sonnance, Definitive, Triad, and Klipsch. All of these brands make excellent inwalls and I am sure you came demo them so that you can find ones that fit the bill and your needs.

~Bob


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

A couple others that I recommend and are well regarded for in-walls,.. James Loudspeakers, Triad, and RBH Sound.


----------

